# Mushroom like a birdbath



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Found this in the woods this evening-a big 'mushroom' about 14-15 " across that was filled with rainwater on the top. For all the world it is like a birdbath. It was growing on a dead log-22lr round for scale. For you fungophiles what type of mushroom is this? TTT


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

I have no idea what it is, but it would be so cool if there were some way to preserve it and make it into a real birdbath.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I know what it is but for the life of me the name isn't coming to my head right now. They are not edible.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It looks like an oyster .... rofl


----------

